# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  sweet nougat

## حساسه بزياده

حلى للحلوات




3 باكيت بسكويت نوقات >>وبروايه آخرى هايدي وبروايه مؤكده 5حبات ريكو
باكيت بسكويت شاي 
خلطة الشوكلاطه:
1 قشطة * فنجان سكر* ½ 1 ملعقة كاكاو تخلط مع بعض
خلطة الكراميل:
2 قشطة*2 باكيت كريم كراميل تخلط مع بعض 




1ـ يبشر الريكو
2 ـ ويوضع نصف المقدار في الصينية
3ـ يغمس بسكويت الشاي في خلطة الشوكولاطه ويصف كطبقة فوق الريكو المبشور
4ـ نضع 2/1 خلطة الكراميل على الطبقة السابقة
5ـ نصف طبقة أخرى من البسكويت المغمس في خلطة الشوكولا عليها
6ـ نصب باقي خلطة الكراميل على ما سبق
7ـ نضع النصف المتبقي من الريكو على الوجه ويدخل الثلاجة ليبرد



ترى صورت بس ماعجبوني الصور  :wacko: 



 وصار جاهز 





وهنا صار جاهز لأفواهكم الذواقه







وهذ الصحن مخصوص لـ نهضة إحساس >>حلوان الإشراف



وهذا لوخيتها:عواميه صفوانيه




تستاهلوا الحلى 
ومبروك عليكن الإشراف







أتمنى منكم القبول

----------


## fatemah

تسس‘ـلم يمينك
لــآآع‘ـدمنآ ـآلجديد
سس‘ـلآمي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شكل حلووو
يسلم الديات ربي حساااسه
من يد مانعدمهــــــــــاآآآ
الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه
وبانتظار الجديـــــــــــد
دمتي بسلامــ...]

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلم الايادي ياحسحوس

ويعطيك الف عاااااااافيه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فاطمه : حضور جديد أسعدني إن شء الله دوم
شذى الزهراء :الله يعافيك
ملكة القلوب: الله يسلمك

----------


## همس الصمت

واااااااااااااااو
شكل الحلى مرة رهيب 
الله يسلم هالديات الي كل يوم تبدع في اظهار اطباق رااااائعه ..
وعليهم بالعافية عوامية ونهوض ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*شكله الحلى مره روعه :)*

*تسلم الإيدين خيتو ،*

*وآلف مبروك نهوض وعوآميه الإشرآف :)*

*وآلف عوآفي على قلوبكم ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

همس الصمت: حضور رائع
تسلم دياتك وماسطرت من كلام رهيب


آنسه كرزه:>>قديمه مو 
أتشرف بدوام حضوركم الجميل

----------


## أموله



----------


## ليلاس

مرة لذيييييييييييييذ

يسلمووووووووا و يعطيييييك العاااااااااافية

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------

